# Trip to Florida fish farms



## tirzo13

Here are some of the pix from my trip to Florida.









Jim Ellenberger (mainlycichlids.com), Steve Lundblad (cichlidexchange.com), Ad Konings (cichlid god), Laif Demason (oldworldexotics.com)









At the end of the florida keys with the cichlid gods. 
Ad Konings, Steve Lundblad, Jim Ellenberger, Tr6, Mike Gale, Chuck Rambo









Cichlid Vats









Me swimming in a cichlid pond.









Laif, Dave, Mike Gale, Troy, me in the water (see the fish jumping out of the net and over my shoulder!!)









Empty pond, about 5 feet deep. Below the topsoil in So. Florida is nothing but reef.









Catching a bunch of barred midas.









Catching barred midas, with hook and line.









Is Ad Konings giving someone the finger? Can't be at me!!!!!


----------



## tirzo13

These pictures, except the last one of the albino tropheus are taken underwater, not thru a glass. So they are not as clear due to sediment.









Tropheus duboisi


















Ptychochromis species









Paretroplus kieneri calico damba









Paretroplus nourissati lamena. It was cool swimming with all the fish, but being in a pond with Lamena spawning is way cool!!!!









Paratilapia polleni "small spot", nice huge head on that male!!!









Piebald Victorians, the only fish i wanted to bring back, should have some fry soon!!!









Protomelas taeniolatus "red empress"









Sciaenochromis fryeri "electric blue"









Sciaenochromis fryeri "electric blue"









Albino Tropheus duboisi, had pix of Albino Tropheus moori kipili, but they did not come out.


----------



## tirzo13

More underwater pix. Second moba pic is not underwater.
pic with the fry is of newly received burundi from Brichard's operation.
The final above vat pix are of Kipili frontosa, Petrochromis and Tropheus.


----------



## famikert

more please :thumb: opcorn:


----------



## tirzo13

hey Mike,
Those are the clearest ones. I was mad, alot came out blurry.
I have a few more i can ad.
mostly alligator shots.


----------



## myselfdotcom

nice pictures....how do you get invited to the visit btw?


----------



## lilstephii143

very niceee


----------



## tirzo13

myselfdotcom said:


> nice pictures....how do you get invited to the visit btw?


Its something that our local fish club set up, the PCCA.
I'd suggest telling your local club about something like this, or joining one in your area.

I'm planning on putting together cichlid trips to florida, hawaii, texas, california and later SA/CA and africa once i do more "research".


----------



## Charles

Richard... great trip... you should have told me


----------



## Buckeyereavis

nice pix bud


----------



## F8LBITEva

awesome pics! Looks like it was a fun trip. When did you go down there?


----------



## tirzo13

F8LBITEva said:


> awesome pics! Looks like it was a fun trip. When did you go down there?


End of April, first couple days of May. I hope to be going again, maybe taking a group myself there, Hawaii, Texas before having a big trip to SA/CA and Africa.


----------



## Malawi Hawk

That's one of the neatest things I've seen in a while.


----------



## BurgerKing

Great pictures, that would be so much fun to do.


----------



## zebra7

Very nice Picture's !!! Thank you for sharing !!


----------



## Malawi Hawk

Can you order fish from them?


----------



## ladybugzcrunch

Where is this place, is it in the keys? I know Daytona has a huge cichlid fish farm.


----------



## cichlidpa

Is that Old World since Laif is there?


----------



## bloodoscar

kool fish ..
fairly new to this stuff ... 
but starting to catch on
=D


----------



## MSUDawgs56

Awesome pics...... I want to know also if you can order from the?

A trip to Africa would be awesome... BUT I would want to bring back too much!


----------



## babymack

nice


----------



## tirzo13

you can order i believe but the minimum is huge as they usually only send fish to dealers.
yes, 1 of the dealers is old world.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

*Amazing photos!
I liked the red empress the most
tell me, do you have more photos of that albino tropheus?*


----------



## dreday

living in florida has its perks. there are tons of fish farms here. sadly most only deal with the common stuff, bet you have to to sell large numbers of fish.

swimming in the ponds is new to me... LOL looks like fun. hanging out with ad, also tons of fun. got to bring it up with my club. :fish:


----------



## MikeGale

So Richard,

When are we going back 

Since I did so poorly on my talk you get to do the talk after the next trip.

-Mike


----------



## tirzo13

Well we can plan for another trip anytime.
I talked to Rambo, because of the massive deaths due to the past cold winter thought it not a great idea, maybe after this winter if its not too harsh.

How about Uruguay, interested?

I'm not really wanting to do a talk.


----------



## MikeGale

Hi Richard,

Yes I am interested in Uruguay~!

My girlfriend and I are going to the Galapagos before we go to Uruguay though so I can't probably go anytime soon.

Not sure I can afford the price for the trip like Spencer goes on.

Robert Shields and I were talking about it and he is interested also.

I am sure you would do a great talk 

-Mike



tirzo13 said:


> Well we can plan for another trip anytime.
> I talked to Rambo, because of the massive deaths due to the past cold winter thought it not a great idea, maybe after this winter if its not too harsh.
> 
> How about Uruguay, interested?
> 
> I'm not really wanting to do a talk.


----------



## exasperatus2002

Wow albino Tropheus! Never ever seen one anywhere before. Wonder what they run. Great pics!


----------



## Reiner

I like pic # 5 where you are in the water and a fish is flying through the air over your back.


----------



## tirzo13

MikeGale said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> Yes I am interested in Uruguay~!
> 
> My girlfriend and I are going to the Galapagos before we go to Uruguay though so I can't probably go anytime soon.
> 
> Not sure I can afford the price for the trip like Spencer goes on.
> 
> Robert Shields and I were talking about it and he is interested also.
> 
> I am sure you would do a great talk
> 
> -Mike
> 
> 
> 
> tirzo13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we can plan for another trip anytime.
> I talked to Rambo, because of the massive deaths due to the past cold winter thought it not a great idea, maybe after this winter if its not too harsh.
> 
> How about Uruguay, interested?
> 
> I'm not really wanting to do a talk.
Click to expand...

If i don't go to Tanganyika this May, i'm going to Uruguay in March.


----------



## tirzo13

exasperatus2002 said:


> Wow albino Tropheus! Never ever seen one anywhere before. Wonder what they run. Great pics!


I have seen them on Aquabid now and then.
I think a last saw a single male for $50.


----------



## tirzo13

Reiner said:


> I like pic # 5 where you are in the water and a fish is flying through the air over your back.


Most likely a barred midas, it was a huge school i was netting.


----------



## CoolCichlid

Spectacular! You're lucky that you're able to get there and experience how it feels like being surrounded by those wonderful creatures!


----------



## smitty

I would love to have a trip like that.


----------

